# Serrasalmus Rhombeus Chucky Train



## HergeLe (Mar 8, 2012)

My rhom...


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

that is a crazy rhom you have there i like


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice way to stress the hell out of your fish


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I think if you're gonna kick you fish's ass you should do it with your fingers.


----------



## HergeLe (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## sledge760 (Nov 21, 2005)

What a dick! Why do people f with their p's like that?


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice Rhom


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

is the video saying your rhom is aggresive?

what if i just keep slaping you in the face ... are you going to fight back?


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

Crazy Rhom!!!


----------



## PİRANHABULLTR (Jul 29, 2013)

Harikasın adamım. Yeni Rocky yolda desene !


----------

